# Nice lookin 240z



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

This guy owns a few Z's... im just not feeling his neons though

http://www.sounddomain.com/id/griffon


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i'm in love 
i want to put a 302 in my Z also


----------

